# KA24DE Power



## Dan12020 (Aug 2, 2004)

Just wondering if it was possible to get between 200-250 HP out a KA24DE without using a turbo. if it is possible than can someone please tell me what parts I would need but if its not than someone tell me please. Also which year 240SX came with 155 HP instead of 125?? HP. Thanks.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

200 is barely possible with lots and lots of $$$ .. turbo is the way to go

125hp?? no 240sx came w/ 125hp. ka24e makes about 145hp and ka24de makes about 155hp. however, remember that some of these engines are over 10 years old


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

block and head with overbore
port and polish
higher compression
njectors
emapped ecu
pulleys
Camshafts


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i got about 215RWHP N/A. but that was a raised CR of 12.6:1, P&P, blah, blah, the works. had to run octane booster every fill up so i didn't knock. yay! ;D


----------



## SliDeWaYs (Apr 28, 2004)

lol ka power is just a myth. sorry i had to make a witty comment


----------

